# This is a "volunteer" in my tank. (?)



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

This little guy came up in my dirted tank several months ago. At first I thought maybe it was an underground runner from my Amazon 4 was at least 20 in away. It didn't do much until I got a new tank and carefully replanted it. And then growth exploded! The leaves are about 3-4 in long and the plant grows from a crown like a sword (no bulb). 
(Pardon the algae - new tank, new light - dialing in light level)


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

That looks like a water lily.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

mistergreen said:


> That looks like a water lily.


Yes! The folks over at The Planted Tank thought it was a Nuphar which is native to Florida. My soil is Black Kow Topsoil which is harvested from Florida. Amazing as that soil had been in there almost 3years and had been mineralized x3.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, resilient sucker.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Strange, i could have swore i made a post in this thread saying it was nymphea sp. ....

Weird.. maybe it got removed or something?


Anyway glad u found out what it is


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

DutchMuch said:


> Strange, i could have swore i made a post in this thread saying it was nymphea sp. ....
> 
> Weird.. maybe it got removed or something?
> 
> Anyway glad u found out what it is


Are you DaveKS on The Planted Tank? He's the one that IDd it over there.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

GadgetGirl said:


> Are you DaveKS on The Planted Tank? He's the one that IDd it over there.


no haha i dont frequent tpt i dont particularly like it :spy: Youll only ever find me on UKAPS and APC


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

DutchMuch said:


> no haha i dont frequent tpt i dont particularly like it :spy:


Nah, me neither!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Nymphae_a, not _Nuphar._ Probably _Nymphaea odorat_a.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Cavan Allen said:


> That's _Nymphae_a, not _Nuphar._ Probably _Nymphaea odorat_a.


Interesting! I wonder how it will do long term. Tank is open.


----------

